# Poll: What is your favourite genre for reading in your MH?



## CandA

Dear all

As avid readers, with only a VW that does not have the carrying capacity for enough books to keep us occupied for a year, over the past four months we have swopped books with various Motor homers whenever we can. The most popular type of novel available seems to be thrillers, but we thought we would do more intensive research and ask you all about your favourite type of book.

We look forward to your responses.

Canda


----------



## CaGreg

When I am away in the van (VW also) I welcome a few hours of rainy weather so that I can read! I usually go to the library or bookshop before a trip and get stocked up with a few books, a delicious feeling comes over me as I pack them away, looking forward to curling up and getting lost in a good story. 

I sometimes feel guilty at home if I spend too long reading, but in the van there isn't anything more pressing to be done, oooh I love my books.

Ca


----------



## bognormike

Terry Pratchett books - Viv gets annoyed at the sniggers coming from my side of the 'van :lol:


----------



## Glandwr

Be interested to have a sex breakdown (but that's another post on another forum) getting back to books I've always believed that majority of men read non fiction. But you only have one button for this.

Dick


----------



## rraf

We like buying/reading the local papers from wherever we are at the time but I voted for the Classics.I'm an avid period drama fanatic.It's my way of losing myself to a world where everything was _hither_ and _thither!_I've always thought I was born in the wrong era :?


----------



## geraldandannie

Glandwr said:


> I've always believed that majority of men read non fiction. But you only have one button for this.


 8O Wash your mouth out! :lol:

I tend to read thrillers and the like, although we've just packed away "Boy Racer" - the autobiography of Mark Cavendish (nearly finished it).

Canda - with limited space, have you thought about a Sony e-reader? Tons and tons of books on our memory cards, and almost no space taken up.

Gerald


----------



## Grizzly

Travel and biographies...

We've discovered a perfect book store in the van under the floor and above the fresh water tank. We put the books in cloth bags and can store dozens under there. It does tend to mean that you read the next one out and don't rummage as it is a big thin space.

My OH has a Sony Reader but I don't get on with it very well and prefer paper. It is extremely useful for keeping a copy of all the van handbooks and instruction manuals as well as campsite information from MHF database.

G


----------



## rowley

Only MMM!


----------



## clodhopper2006

I vary a lot but I voted historical as I'm currently reading a Sharpe novel by Bernard Cornwell. It's very good  Much goryer than the films.


----------



## CandA

It is lovely to hear your thoughts. Thank you.
The results seem to confirm a liking for Jack Higgins, Le Carre etc that we suspected.
We did contemplate an e-reader, but a number of things put us off:
The cost - we would have to buy 2 and as all of our books are swops from Read it Swop it or gifts, this was a serious consideration.
The opening line, 'Would you like to swop a book', is quite a good one for meeting new people on the camp site.
We managed to smuggle about 30 books in the van, despite its size, in various places, I suspect there are some nooks and crannies we have filled with a book and forgotten about.
We have given some books away, not just swopped. A young Slovenian avid English novel reader we met in Slovenia was pleased to receive one we had just finished.
We already have the laptop, MP3 player, camera, mobile phone etc to keep charged up, the e-reader would be another bit of technology to break or lose.

Having said all this, we may invest in e-readers in the future.

We look forward to swopping with others in the future. We will read almost anything and can't think of anything better than curling up with a good book.

Good wishes
Canda


----------



## Remus

Regardless of your reading preferences you no longer need carry books around. Get an e-reader. e-readers can hold hundreds (maybe thousands) of books. e-readers do for reading what ipods did for listening to music. I've got a Sony e reader, so's my wife. There are thousands of free e books to download, or you can buy them. Also, your local county library may let you download books free - they just automatically go back after the allotted time (14 or 21 days) has gone by, so there are no fines for late returns. Norfolk libraries definitely have this service. e books are about the size & weight of a normal paperback and when fully charged will last for days before needing recharge. I love my e reader and I have only one gripe - the display is in black and white so it's not much use with books which rely on colour (art books, wild flower identification books etc). No doubt colour versions will appear sooner or later. They cost around £100 to £200 depending on make/model and require connecting to your computer when downloading books.


----------



## TeamRienza

When I am away, my preferred reading is magazines.

Usually stockpile prac. motorhome, c&cc mags, and trail magazine (hillwalking). I find that when I read them at home I skip through and cherry pick, when away I read every last ad!!!

I also buy Tin-Tin books in France to help my language skills,

They are about my level of ability and era.

Davy


----------



## barryd

I love reading in the van. I tend to always read War / Thriller, Occasional comedy or travel adventures. I have a bookshelf full of sailing stories. My ambition was always to sail around the world but Mrs D hates sailing so motorhoming adventures will have to do!

Any recommendations of books to read?


----------



## CandA

Hi
Thinking about the request for recommendations of good books to read in the travel / comedy genre.

I love Dervla Murphy's travel books; she is down to earth and very much an individual who manages to engage with people in different countries. I recently read her Through Siberia by Accident, which is a joy. She likes to cycle, walk, take trains and does not drive a motorhome, but is always interesting.

Chris Stewart's, Driving over Lemons is a light-hearted read about life in Andalucia.

Frances Mayes, Under a Tuscan Sun is more thoughtful and I found it a bit smug, but she loves Tuscany and will make you want to be there.

Geert Mak's In Europe: Travels through the 20th century, is not necessarily funny, but it is an excellent read and manages to combine travelogue and history excellently and tell stories from a human view point. We read this when we were travelling and have no idea why it isn't a best seller in the UK. He is very big in the Netherlands.

Would love to hear other people's recommendations.

CandA


----------



## suedew

Easier to say what I don't like. 

i.e. Science Fiction, Mills&Boons type and Horror.

I agree book swapping can be great way to meet people.

Weighed our books when we got home last year would have had to pay a surcharge if I had been flying  

Now that equates to an awful liot of wine :lol: 

Thank goodness for Kindles.  

Sue


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Wilbur Smith books keep me quiet,best to start at his first one about the Ballantine family,because they all follow on from there. Travel books about how the World was opened up,and true adventure tales,last but not least,Sci-Fi, read some by Asim Anikov?etc,are well,get my seat booked for the Ireland game,byee.
Ted.


----------

